
A Hacker News clone built with NX - sdomino
https://github.com/nx-js/hackernews-example
======
alain_gilbert
If you go on the "live demo" page:

[https://nx-js.github.io/hackernews-example/](https://nx-
js.github.io/hackernews-example/)

and refresh:

[https://nx-js.github.io/hackernews-example?type=top&page=0](https://nx-
js.github.io/hackernews-example?type=top&page=0)

I get a 404.

~~~
kevincox
This is probably because it is hosted on GitHub Pages which doesn't give you a
way to serve the document for any URL. I would expect it to be a trivial fix
for any self-run server.

~~~
thenewestkid
Yes, it is a GitHub hosting issue and it works when the project is run
locally. I am aware of the GitHub SPA hack, but I decided against it, since it
would introduce unwanted complexity. My main goal with the repo is to teach
how to use the NX framework.

------
joeskyyy
Project wise: it's neat that something like this was built. I always think
it's cool that people transform something they may use every day to represent
something/learn about something.

Usability wise: After using HN for so long, this just hurts to use and wait
for the JS to render ):

~~~
saurik
Yeah: the #2 thing I like about HN is how it is almost ludicrously
lightweight.

------
thenewestkid
Hi!

I am the author of the NX framework and this example. Thx for posting this
here (:

The clone is not intended to be HN alternative, it is an introductory project
for the framework.

The redirection issues are because of the GitHub hosting. I am aware of the
possible SPA hack, but I decided against it as it would introduce unnecessary
complexity to the example project. I will change the hosting soon.

The framework works in all browsers supported by ES6 proxies. (Meaning no IE
and Safari 10+ only, rest is pretty much supported). The reason is the
reliance on unpolyfillable ES6 proxies. It is a next gen framework that will
stay in beta for some time and I hope that by the time I release v1 these
browsers will have a lot smaller market share.

------
eps
On Mobile Safari www.nx-framework.com shows up as a blank page.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
Seems to work in Chrome only. Color me not impressed.

~~~
h1d
Wonder how you can deliberately target Chrome only.

~~~
tyingq
From: [http://www.nx-framework.com/bundle.js](http://www.nx-
framework.com/bundle.js) , with the surrounding js trimmed off for easier
reading.

" _Please reopen this page in the latest Chrome, Firefox, Safari, Edge or
Opera browser.NX relies heavily on the unshimmable ES6 Proxies, which means
that it only supports Safari 10 and no version of IE yet. This is probably the
biggest downside of the framework, but it also allows for some powerful
features, that differentiates it from the others. With the release of Safari
10 and the replacement if IE by Edge, all major browsers will be supported. "_

------
microcolonel
It's always fun to build things like this, but Hacker News is really good the
way it is. Hard to change it and avoid making it worse.

------
edem
There is no need for the animated fluff. It is also slow. This site adds no
value but takes away a lot of speed and UX.

~~~
thenewestkid
Its just a feature demo, but I actually think that list animations between
page changes add value. It makes it easy to spot which stories made it to the
top when you switch from new to top for example. (Those stories are animated
to their place).

------
funspectre
The live updates are quite appealing. Something HN could integrate on the long
run with a lot of fine tuning too.

------
tym0
I know it's not that important but can we stop calling front-ends for the HN
api clones?

